# Spike TV On Demand



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Spike On Demand has been added to 1241.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Spike On Demand has been added to 1241.


Thanks for the heads-up on the addition. 
I just checked it out myself.
They're only listing a few titles at this time,but I imagine they will be adding more stuff soon.


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks, Just added it to my faves


----------

